# I know what you've not been thinkin'



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

You've not been thinkin' 'wass that Multipla bloke been up to lately?' Well you'd be right to not be thinkin' that, but just in case you were anyway, I'm going to bleddy show you.

Well Sunday was a bleddy lovely day after all the rain, super smashing it was, so I took the MM puddle maker for her morning walkies along Tregassow Lane only to find t'was all awash.










Now I didn't mind 'cos he wasn't not too deep, but the dog is a bit sniffy about gettin' her bleddy paws wet an' she didn't like it so we went back and went annuther way, as you do when you have a sniffy bleddy dog.

Goin' back down near home and off t'other way revealed some bloke out making a right bleddy mess in the nearby field.










He was goin' up an down more times than Lusty Lucy's knickers he was.

Arty shot this one is...










That's him goin' back up again. Anyway, you might just be able to make out the big fans up on the horizon there. They say they are for generatin' electricity, but that's crap. We have South Westerly prevailin' winds down here, it do blow from down Redruth direction down West, and all the trees are bent over like this bugga here, and shot with my G7...










See, he's nearly falling over look and that could be bleddy dangerous. Anyway, bloke up the shop said them propellor things aren't for making electricity, they're fans for blowin' in the opposite direction to straighten the trees up and make them look better for the tourists. They must think we're bleddy stupid tellin' us all that nonsense about renewable energy and so on.

Now where was I? Ah yes, matey boy wasn't the only one goin' up and down, as in t'other field opposite was another bugga making even more mess...










Now matey boy in the first tractor stopped for a chat while I was takin' these, friendly bloke he was an' all. Turns out this other one is what is known technically in the farming industry as a 'fancy bugga'. It's got tracks for some reason, over 400bhp and is self steering using GPS. The driver inputs a few numbers then sits back and plays with his phone all day. Updating his Facebook or something I'spect, while it drives itself up and down. Anyway, that thing there do cost over £180k apparently. Not cheap these things are'um?

Here's another arty shot of 'im...










Think with all that money to buy fancy dan tractors they could mend their bleddy gate, he's all busted up look.

Anyway, that was Sunday that was.

Monday morning came and I could hear lots of bleddy racket goin' on from about 6am! Hell, thas bleddy early that is. So off I took to see what all the commotion was about (after I'd had some brekkie an stuff, I'm not daft...) and peekin' over a hedge there was loads more of the buggas goin' up and down...










Proper busy they were too...










Some still had time for a chat though...










He've got matching John Deere overalls he have, and his trailer matches too, proper posh. Not like t'other one with the red trailer, clash of colours there, what was he thinkin of?

Dunno if they know what they're doin' anyway mind you, think they were putting those taties back in the ground, looked ready to eat to me...

Anyway, enough of my witterin', just one last shot fired off of a pink flowery thing growin' on top of the hedge while one of John Deere's finest is workin' away in the background.










So that's the news and what has been happenin' round here, just in case you were wonderin' like.

Now I hope this do come out alright, bleddy photobucket is gettin' right on my pip this mornin', bleddy load of crap...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pictures Mick :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bleddy wondering, spiffin' pictures MM

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I don't know about you beggars, but I can only see one or two of the pictures  Bleddy Photowotsname


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Put you monocle back on, Mick


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you got the computer plugged in Mick?!?!

No the COMPUTER... you are looking at the toaster again.... the COMPUTER!!!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Put you monocle back on, Mick





The Cueball said:


> Have you got the computer plugged in Mick?!?!
> 
> No the COMPUTER... you are looking at the toaster again.... the COMPUTER!!!!


Eh? Wossthat you say? Oh hang on, I'm all over the bleddy place like a mad womans breakfast this morning... Ah, thas bleddy better that is now, I can see un good an proper now, super smashing, proper job :thumb: T'weren't photobucket at all, think it was my laptop computer thing all along, he gets overheated when I'm uploading stuff see.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

Some man...

:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bleddy Excellent!!!!


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Very good!!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks chaps, and I must point out I don't actually speak or write like that normally, it just seemed appropriate to post in a proper Cornish type accent given the rural and agricultural content


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bleedy nice shots there Mr Multiply Mickey. And not a Cornish cream tea or Ginsters in sight....


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

No, you won't find any Ginsters pasties round here, they're alright in an emergency but not like a proper pasty see. Long as your forearm, fat as your thigh, and all moist an' juicy. Thas what a proper pasty is like see


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The best Cornish pasties are the "trust" pasties, found on open window sills with a china saucer next to them for people to leave their money. Can't beat them home made.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> Long as your forearm, fat as your thigh, and all moist an' juicy. Thas what a proper pasty is like see


Well, bleedy ell, they ain't gonna be that big in my case see....:lol:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely photos MM, wall worthy they are! :thumb:


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice shots. Nice slice of life and make the tractors really look like art.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots Mick and a very good post, it is good to get an insight into what is happening in the photos. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------

